# SpaceX Starship Thread



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm dumbfounded that the most advanced rocket by far is being built as if we were in an episode of Junkyard Wars (aka Scrapheap Challenge in the UK).

But here we are, adding some canards to the nose section.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177427606267932672


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I find it crazy they're building this massive thing out in the open instead of a cleanroom. I just have this image in my head that spaceships are delicate things and the engineering involved demands controlled environments. I hate to say it but it smacks me of another boiler plate type of thing which I realize it is to some degree. Maybe the final orbital version will be built in different circumstances.

Still can't wait to see this thing fly though


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I love how they’re throwing this thing together mostly in the last week before Elon’s big presentation. Wonder if they’ll just take it apart again afterwards to finish it properly. Sounds like this MK1 version is going to be limited to 30km straight up and down, so not orbital class. Engine and aero fin test bed for the most part.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dogwhistle said:


> Sounds like this MK1 version is going to be limited to 30km straight up and down, so not orbital class.


I wouldn't be so sure. They keep referring to MK1 and MK2 as "orbit-class designs".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171513413274460161


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. They keep referring to MK1 and MK2 as "orbit-class designs".
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171513413274460161


Design is different than build.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Design is different than build.


Nah, design just keeps changing.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

What I believe that you are seeing is design where cost is a consideration. Unlike the way NASA and it's contractors do to day where "spend as much as possible" seems to be part of the game.

You've got a vehicle that's going a few hundred feet in the air. Does it really need clean room?
Even the one in low orbit isn't that critical.

Remember, with all the boosters now, they are reused and they get really dirty when the fire and fly. Used rockets look pretty crappy, but fly well. Does a new one have to look that good?

Elon re-writes rules.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> I'm dumbfounded that the most advanced rocket by far is being built as if we were in an episode of Junkyard Wars (aka Scrapheap Challenge in the UK).
> 
> But here we are, adding some canards to the nose section.
> 
> ...


As insane as Elon is, the stuff he's doing at Tesla and SpaceX are awe inspiring. I STILL get goosebumps when I see a falcon 9 rocket land.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178938112195514368


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Just watching this video that Elon RTd... Interesting to me is that they have four 100kWh Tesla packs inside, running Model 3 motors running the hydraulic pumps.
This thing is clearly slapped together. Which is what I love about it. Just figure a way to get something done and lean on what you already have. You can iterate later.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dogwhistle said:


> Sounds like this MK1 version is going to be limited to 30km straight up and down, so not orbital class.


Sounds like they're planning to send it into orbit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179159128708538370


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Just watching this video that Elon RTd... Interesting to me is that they have four 100kWh Tesla packs inside, running Model 3 motors running the hydraulic pumps.
> This thing is clearly slapped together. Which is what I love about it. Just figure a way to get something done and lean on what you already have. You can iterate later.


I like how the cameraman gets a wandering eye when they start talking about the header tanks.  Focus!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It sounds like SpaceX plans to make a version of Starship specifically designed for launching payloads. But I don't understand these concept renderings. Wouldn't it make more sense to design it so that the entire nose opens up? Then you just need to give the payload a little push in the axial direction.

With this concept of a "side door", you now have to additionally impart some sideways momentum, and have to make sure the payload clears that "bottom" portion of the nose that doesn't retract. That seems so much more prone to having issues.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> It sounds like SpaceX plans to make a version of Starship specifically designed for launching payloads. But I don't understand these concept renderings. Wouldn't it make more sense to design it so that the entire nose opens up? Then you just need to give the payload a little push in the axial direction.
> 
> With this concept of a "side door", you now have to additionally impart some sideways momentum, and have to make sure the payload clears that "bottom" portion of the nose that doesn't retract. That seems so much more prone to having issues.


File a bug report.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

SN8 is launching any minute now!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> SN8 is launching any minute now!


You jinxed it!


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

My hopes were high that it would fly today, but then the engines shut down instead of igniting. 

We'll get her up there next time.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Why is there not tons of chatter on this?!!!

I mean that whole thing was amazing.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Derik said:


> Why is there not tons of chatter on this?!!!
> 
> I mean that whole thing was amazing.


It was awesome! Just a little too hard on the landing.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I thought I had time tripped back to my childhood days spent endlessly reading science fiction stories. Rocket Summer all over again. Spacex turns the imaginary into reality.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> It was awesome! Just a little too hard on the landing.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336809767574982658
What is RUD?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> What is RUD?


*Rapid Unscheduled Disassembly*


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> *Rapid Unscheduled Disassembly*


Ah. I had the first two but couldn't figure out the 3rd.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

That was so crazy. It almost looked fake and everything was like it was in slow motion until that explosion. And then when the dust settles...nothing. Quite the spectacle.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This view is incredible:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336849897987796992
And SN9 will be on the pad tomorrow to try again ASAP


----------

